# GUI zeigt alles klein an.



## Nawid993 (12. Jan 2016)

Hey,

sorry falls das Thema schon gibt. Aber ich hab es leider nicht gefunden.

Meine Frage ist 
ich hab das Problem, dass mein Ultrabook von Asus (Windows 10) die obere Leiste klein anzeigt und auch die Schriftart.

Wie kann ich das umstellen? Danke

PS: Dies ist eine Aufgabe in der Uni, wo wir quasi sowas wie ein "Taschenrechner herstellen.​


----------



## KaffeeFan (13. Jan 2016)

Ohne Code können wir dir wenig weiterhelfen...
Was ist das denn für ein Feld? JTextField?
Was für ein Layout verwendest du?
...

Gruß
Luk


----------



## Nawid993 (13. Jan 2016)

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Waehrungsumrechnung extends JFrame {
   JTextField jtf, jtf2;
   JLabel jl;
   JButton jb;

   public Waehrungsumrechnung(){
     jtf = new JTextField();
     jtf2 = new JTextField();
     jl = new JLabel("Euro");
     jb = new JButton("Berechne");

     getContentPane().add(jtf, BorderLayout.NORTH);
     getContentPane().add(jtf2, BorderLayout.CENTER);
     getContentPane().add(jl, BorderLayout.EAST);
     getContentPane().add(jb, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
     setSize(300, 200);
     jb.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
       @Override
       public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
         System.out.println("Button funktioniert");
         try {
           float umrechenfaktor = Float.parseFloat(jtf.getText());
           float zahl = Float.parseFloat(jtf2.getText());
           jl.setText(" " + umrechenfaktor*zahl);
         } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
           System.out.println("Bitte Zahl eingeben");
         }
       }
     });
   }

   public static void main (String [] args){
     Waehrungsumrechnung w = new Waehrungsumrechnung();
     w.setVisible(true);
     w.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
   }
}
```

Das Problem besteht nur bei mir. Auch die Symbole bei Eclipse werden klein angezeigt.
Ich benutze aber Notpad++.

Danke


----------



## KaffeeFan (13. Jan 2016)

Codes werden, damit sie besser lesbar sind, in Codetags gepackt, dafür musst du auf "Einfügen"-"Code"-"Java"...

Wie wäre es wenn du aus jtf eine JTextArea machst? Dann kannst du zwei Parameter übergeben, das macht das Feld größer... 

Schrift größer machen kannst du durch jtf.setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.BOLD, 15));

Gruß 
Luk


----------



## Nawid993 (13. Jan 2016)

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Waehrungsumrechnung extends JFrame {
   JTextField jtf, jtf2;
   JLabel jl;
   JButton jb;

   public Waehrungsumrechnung() {
     jtf = new JTextField();
     jtf2 = new JTextField();
     jl = new JLabel("Euro");
     jb = new JButton("Berechne");
     getContentPane().add(jtf, BorderLayout.NORTH);
     getContentPane().add(jtf2, BorderLayout.CENTER);
     getContentPane().add(jl, BorderLayout.EAST);
     getContentPane().add(jb, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
     setSize(300, 200);
     jb.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
       @Override
       public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
         System.out.println("Button funktioniert");
         try{
           float umrechenfaktor = Float.parseFloat(jtf.getText());
           float zahl = Float.parseFloat(jtf2.getText());
           jl.setText(" " + umrechenfaktor*zahl);
         }catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
           System.out.println("Bitte Zahl eingeben");
         }
       }
     });
   }

   public static void main (String [] args) {
     Waehrungsumrechnung w = new Waehrungsumrechnung();
     w.setVisible(true);
     w.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
   }
}
```

Ok Danke. Aber warum ist es nur bei mir so mit der Schrift. Bei den anderen Kommilitonen klappt es ohne Font. Selbst wenn ich jetzt Schriftgröße 32 eingebe, zeigt er zwar die Schrift größer aber defintiv nicht 32.


----------



## KaffeeFan (13. Jan 2016)

Kann ich dir so nicht sagen... Bei mir im Netbeans zeigt er alles normal an


----------



## Joose (13. Jan 2016)

Kann es sein das du vom Betriebssystem aus schon ein kleine Schrift eingestellt hast?


----------



## DerKolbe (17. Jan 2016)

Ich kann nur raten:
Ich vermute, dass dein Display "zu gut" ist.
Mein Surface Pro 4 hat eine zu hohe Auflösung. Ich musste diverse manifest-Dateien erstellen.
https://www.eclipse.org/forums/index.php/t/1067447/
Das gleiche Prinzip für die javaw.exe


----------

